# Italy trip report



## Keith Neal (Nov 7, 2012)

Her ladyship and I have returned from Italy with many fond memories. We spent four days in Milano, five wandering around Tuscana and three in Modena. The highlight of the trip was dinner at Osteria Francescana in Modena. Massimo Bottura was a very cordial host who was very much involved in everyone's meal. I had the Memory of a Mortadella Sandwich which was so good it is hard to describe. An explosion of flavor is the best I can do.







Then I had the Short Ribs with Tradional Balsamic Glaze. It had a fascinating crisp texture and was wonderful.






It was an unforgettable experience dining in such a world class place.

Also in Modena I had the usual Bolito Misto with Modena's version of the five sauces. In fact I had it twice. Always wonderful.






And in Milano my old favorite, Osso Buco with risotto Milanese and fresh truffles. 






Altogether a marvelous time.

Keith


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 7, 2012)

Sounds like you had an amazing trip! I've never been to Milano, but I love Italy. Thank you for sharing, the food looks incredible.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Nov 7, 2012)

The Osso Bucco and risotto - Oh my g... :bigeek: I was just going to go to bed, I see this, and now I have to eat. Thanks! :dazed:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome back Keith and good times.


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, trying to wipe the drool off my ipad Do you go every year? I seem to recall last year you were lucky enough to do the same.


----------



## Keith Neal (Nov 8, 2012)

Retirement is good to me. I am fortunate enough to travel and am very much enjoying life.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Nov 8, 2012)

Cool


----------



## mano (Nov 8, 2012)

An inspiration to all of us cooks.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 8, 2012)

Nom nom nom.


----------

